# Cur breeders



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

I've hunted for squirrels my whole life but recently i've wanted to get into hunting with dogs. And i was thinking about getting a Mountain Curr, or maybe a Black Nose. I was wondering if anyone knows of any breeders around our area that i can get in contact with? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Gaylon and Janie Baskin of Magnolia Farms Kennel raise some nice Black Mouth Curs.

http://www.magnoliafarmskennel.com/


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Tim Cosby, Hickory Ground Kennels. He's in Ramer, Al (334)-562-3124. His are bred specifically for squirrel hunting and I think he will tailor the dogs training to fit your style of hunting.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

If you are familiar with downtown Milton the lady who runs the Hair Salon/Boutique or corner of Willing and Berryhill across from the church and farmers market stand, her and her husband raise and sell them. I was waiting on my wife to get her hair done a while back and she had a picture of one and we chatted about them.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

oysterman said:


> I have a nalc registered catahoula cur male. $100


How old?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

//edit..


----------



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

oysterman said:


> Prolly 2 years old, I bought duke from missippi to breed to my female. I have another male and they don't get along, he's camo color. Nice registered dog for the $


That is a good deal for the money for sure. But i think i'm looking for a puppy because i'm more looking forward to training it than getting the squirrel numbers right away. But thanks anyways! :thumbup:


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

JMSUN said:


> Gaylon and Janie Baskin of Magnolia Farms Kennel raise some nice Black Mouth Curs.
> 
> http://www.magnoliafarmskennel.com/


Thanks, we try hard to raise quality pups
Dapper,
We will be breeding Lucy to Buck, when she comes in season. I looking forward to these pups, as Lucy has a good nose and Buck is squirrel crazy. Pictures, as well as the bloodlines of Lucy and Buck can been seen on our website site. Feel free to call or come visit us.
Thanks
Gaylon and Janie 
Magnolia Farms Kennels
850-261-8506


----------



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

volfan said:


> Thanks, we try hard to raise quality pups
> Dapper,
> We will be breeding Lucy to Buck, when she comes in season. I looking forward to these pups, as Lucy has a good nose and Buck is squirrel crazy. Pictures, as well as the bloodlines of Lucy and Buck can been seen on our website site. Feel free to call or come visit us.
> Thanks
> ...


I will be definitely keeping an eye on your website for these pups to come along. Sounds like they are gunna be some good ones!


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Dapper
PM sent


----------



## Rod Hardy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Squirrel Dogs*

If You are interested in going Squirrel Hunting with Dogs, Call me when season Opens. Rod Hardy Munson FL (850) 365-0565


----------



## DapperDanMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Rod Hardy said:


> If You are interested in going Squirrel Hunting with Dogs, Call me when season Opens. Rod Hardy Munson FL (850) 365-0565


I sent you a PM Rod.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I have to say that I got one of Gaylon and Janie's black mouth curs a few years ago and that dog is a natural!!! Bo is obsessed with chasing squirrels. Fantastic family dog as well.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

We got a lab cur mix from TeamStuckem a few months ago. She's been a good pup so far. Very laid back, unlike any retriever puppy I've had or been around at her age. I don't think she is going to be as smart as my golden was but shes figuring things out. She is very good with my boys. She hasn't figured out thats shes stronger than them yet though. Good luck with the squirel training. I'm going to use ours as a blood trailer so we can find Hyco's wounded deer and turkeys...


----------

